# What do you think?



## newbie2022 (Nov 12, 2022)

I know virtually nothing about spiders, but I’ve suddenly become interested since I found these holes in the ground. I was walking along the side of the road next to the woods when I saw these holes with dried grass turrets around them. I counted 33 in a span about 20 yards by 3 yards.
When it was starting to get dark, I came back and peeked in the holes. Three entrances had spiders in them. I got a pic but no spiders came out, so it isn’t very good. INaturalist says it’s a wolf spider, but I don’t see any info online that they live in communities like this. I am in Catawba County, North Carolina What do you think? If they are wolf spiders, any idea what kind without a better pic?

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Nov 12, 2022)

Since you're in Carolina, I'm going to guess it's a Carolina wolf spider. I have no way of knowing this but I'd imagine it's as good a bet as any.


----------



## tarantulas118 (Nov 12, 2022)

Yeah it’s prob a wolf spider you can see the eyes in the first photo don’t match up to mygalomorphs (mainly tarantulas/trapdoor spiders) cool find tho I heard North Carolina wolf spoods grow really big


----------



## viper69 (Nov 13, 2022)

newbie2022 said:


> I know virtually nothing about spiders, but I’ve suddenly become interested since I found these holes in the ground. I was walking along the side of the road next to the woods when I saw these holes with dried grass turrets around them. I counted 33 in a span about 20 yards by 3 yards.
> When it was starting to get dark, I came back and peeked in the holes. Three entrances had spiders in them. I got a pic but no spiders came out, so it isn’t very good. INaturalist says it’s a wolf spider, but I don’t see any info online that they live in communities like this. I am in Catawba County, North Carolina What do you think? If they are wolf spiders, any idea what kind without a better pic?


Go there at night shine a white light down there and see if you their eyes reflecting light back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 14, 2022)

Very cool find! I’m in Gaston county and haven’t seen this here. Those look like burrows of wolf spiders in the genus Geolycosa. Although named after the Carolina’s, the Carolina wolf spider is not common here at all


----------

